# file.zip.PART



## mrbill222 (Aug 15, 2004)

Just d/l a big (1.2G) file and my unzip does not recognize this file format.. What do I need??? Thanks.....Bil


----------



## kimsland (Oct 22, 2007)

We need to know the extension (it's probably iso mind you)

In any folder click on Tools - folder options - view 
Show extensions for known file types

This will show you the file 3 letter extension


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

when you download with mozilla, it creates a filename like what you are showing. The .part
when the download is complete, the extension is removed. If it's downloaded completely, then it shouldn't be this way... Maybe not finished or possibly corrupt?

You can take a copy and rename it to .zip and try opening it.


----------



## kimsland (Oct 22, 2007)

yes the .part extension will be fully removed once completed download (ok I read the title)

You can try opening the file with Firefox (or IE if also using download manager) and hopefully it will complete the rest of the missing download


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The .part file ending is the ending used for incomplete downloads in P2P applications of the Emule family.


----------



## kimsland (Oct 22, 2007)

Don't other download managers use the .part extension ?

Or are you suggesting that this post can now not be supported


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

No. I'm just adding. I'm sure other apps use the ending, too, as suggested by *rhynes*.


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

yep, mozilla was just an example...


----------



## mrbill222 (Aug 15, 2004)

Please see name of thread..... zzzz.zip.PART


----------



## kimsland (Oct 22, 2007)

_yes the .part extension will be fully removed once completed download (ok I read the title)_

I did and posted above


----------



## mrbill222 (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks to all responders......Appreciate it.......was a corrupted file...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Elvandil said:


> The .part file ending is the ending used for incomplete downloads in P2P applications of the Emule family.


I don't have any type of programs like that and you still get the .part downloading the zip, rar etc compress files.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You can mark your own threads "solved" using the Thread Tools above.


----------

